# Airide Suspension



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm considering having Airide suspension fitted to my Fiat Ducato chassis.

I've read a fair bit about this system.

I was wondering if anybody who has had this system fitted, whether they found it worthwhile.

Here's the link to Airide.

http://www.airide.co.uk/

All comments gratefully received.

Homer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*AirRide Suspension.*

Hi, 
Yes I had this same system fitted to a Hymer B644 which was getting a bit saggy on the back end. It was an instant improvement, lifted the rear end several inches, stopped sway when being passed by big vehicles and when cornering.
One can adjust the operating pressure and it will vary the stiffness of ride, especially useful if you have a heavily loaded rear end (so to speak).
I ran it for two or three years until I sold the vehicle and was very pleased with it.
BillD


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

we have airide fitted to our present vehcile a compass calypso. and it has made a difference to the handling it seems to drive more like a car the roll has been taken away it is worth the money.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi calypso and BillD,

Thanks for the replies, that’s what I was hoping to hear.

Although I don’t have a sagging rear :lol: I do intend to tow with my motorhome, and looking at the info, the system is adjustable so would suit my needs.


Homer


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Had Airides fitted to my "NUEVO". Best thing I had fitted - got rid of most of the sway in high winds or when being overtaken by heavies, and the general ride was improved.

On the other hand, I'm now naturally down by the head, so if I park on a level surface I need to level the van - so I look for a slight slope rather than a level spot.

Also, on the Peugeot, the rear brakes are compensated for light or heavy loading. Being raised at the rear may upset that and give a false indication to the braking system.
I intend to have my braking system checked to ensure all is OK on that score.
As far as I can find out so far, the checking/adjustment is not a DIY job.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

RobMD wrote,

On the other hand, I'm now naturally down by the head, so if I park on a level surface I need to level the van - so I look for a slight slope rather than a level spot.

Hi RobMD,

From the information I have sourced I`m sure this system allows about 2 inches of adjustment to the rear, by way of increasing or decreasing the amount of air in each of the bellows, so I am concerned that you feel your raised that much at the back, that your vehicle feels lower at the front.

I have a Fiat base, so I do not think the brakes issue will affect, but good luck with your investigation on yours.

Homer
[/quote]


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Just an update on the fitting of airide to my motorhome.

John at Symonspeed fitted it and a very professional job was done.

Drive home was a case a trail and error to find a suitable setting.

Very easy system to use, gives a wide range of settings.

At the moment I have tried the pressure at 50psi, too much sway, not a comfortable ride.

Took it down to 40psi, immediate difference, drove around corners/roundabouts better and a more comfortable ride.

It is now set at 45psi, but have yet to try it out,.

I decided I would fit it because I intend to tow, it gives you plenty of scope to alter the rear when laden, also to help level when on site.

I had no problems with the ride or handling of my motorhome, but airide is supposed to make it even better, will let you know.

Homer


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

MotorHomerSimpson said:


> I had no problems with the ride or handling of my motorhome, but airide is supposed to make it even better, will let you know.
> 
> Homer


Since you've now had it a while, any thoughts for prospective purchasers

I'm thinking of having it done and always prefer where possible to get info directly from users

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Good question. I would like to hear about it too.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew and pusser,

As it says on the tin, so to speak, it does what is advertised.

I have noticed some difference in the handling, although it does take time to get the right setting (personal choice), and in ride comfort, as I had little wrong with the stability when passing large vehicles on the motorway I cannot really comment about that.

I have recently found it useful when parked on a slope, although the amount you adjust the rear is only about 2inches I believe, but it can make a difference.

I have yet to tow anything with my motorhome, which was one of the main reasons I had it fitted, so I will let you know later on when I do.

I have found on my Ducato LWB chassis that 3BAR/45PSI seems to suit it best, one tip though, once you have found the best pressure setting (preferably unloaded), you can, if parked on a flat surface, measure the distance between the ground and say the rear bumper (in my case it is the tow bar rail), the reason for doing this is if you load your van to it’s limit, you can then check the distance, it will tell you if you need to inflate the Airide to reach this measurement.

I travelled to Scotland recently and I increased it by 5PSI (fully loaded, 4 bikes and all), making my setting 50PSI, and it was just like the van was empty.

In summary, no swaying at roundabouts, corners better, more comfort and they say no drag when overtaking large vehicles.

Well worth the money in my opinion.

MHS…Rob


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

*MAD SUSPENSION on romahome*

on my romahome quartet they have fitted MAD suspension which can be blown up from the rear of the vehicle thro a tyre valve.There is a buzzer fitted in the motorhome if pressure is too low.
Max pressure is 5bar when fully loaded

website

http://www.mad-suspension.co.uk/interactive.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks MHS - sounds to me like a must have for comfort, safety and an item to discuss around the bar b q.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

At the risk of inciting Mercedes fans (that is not my intent as I am a one), I understand from more than one reputable source that Airides are more necessary/ desirable on many Merc based motorhomes (and particularly panel vans?) to get a comfortable ride. 

I have them on my Fiat panel van, but am slowly trying different pressures and can't comment usefully at this stage.

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> At the risk of inciting Mercedes fans (that is not my intent as I am a one), I understand from more than one reputable source that Airides are more necessary/ desirable on many Merc based motorhomes
> 
> Dave


I have a Benimar on a Merc chassis and although I am not too concerned about either the roadholding or a tendancy to sway, what does get on my nerves are the rattles and clatter from what I assume is a pretty firm suspension set up.

I'm hoping that the fitting of Airides will help, any views ?

Andrew


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Wow Andrew, you surprise me. I have found Merc suspension rather soft, a bit like Dave says. The ride was comfortable just that it tended to sway about a bit. When a towbar was fitted the back end sagged even though the van was nowhere near overloaded. Fitting "Airides" overcame the problems. The Van rides nice and level now and with the Airide pressures right, it is an easy comfortable drive. Certainly don't have any rattles with everything packed away properly and don't recall it being bad without the Airides either.

peedee


----------



## 90050 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guy’s, 

Can I just say that there are several other companies around who also sell the Firestone semi-air suspension kits, the OEM call them Ride-Rite and Sport-Ride (basically identical to the ones advertised above, but without the “Airide” stickers), and you can easily save around £100 by shopping around.

john


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

We have a Scout on a Sprinter 312. It was fitted with additional leaf springs on the back from the outset. Recommended and fitted by the original dealer in Newark as we also hade a rack for two mopeds on the back end!. Simple traditional solution. We have never experienced either over hard / soft ride, swaying or any of the other ailments mentioned above in the near 8 years we have had the van. 
So if you have a Merc or anything with a traditional live rear axle then a call to Midland Springs would provide a traditional low tech low cost less to go wrong answer. If however you are Sevel based then the more expensive solutions as tabled above may be more appropriate. Or is this air-ride just "toys for the boys"? Why the adjustment? Nearly all oach builts run so close to max payload that the suspension requirements must be easilly predictable?

ww


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is this the equivalent to fitting Campervan suspension? This was also done to my Mohican 316 which actually increases the payload from 3.5 to 3.8tons. The back end still sagged when the tow bar was fitted which weighed about 30Kgms and this was the main reason I fitted Airides which of course do not increase payload but will level out the van at varying loads and hence does improve stability. 

peedee


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
like webwobin has sugested i intend to upgrade my transit leaf spring pack as im sure its not been changed from standard fitment . i did look into air-rides but the costs are too much for me !

cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

My Rienza (long wheelbase Transit) handled disgracefully above 50mph - almost to the point of being dangerous. AirRides have utterly transformed the handling. It's now as firmly sprung as I desire, has completely eliminated the dangerous 'sway' on motorways, made cornering safer, and I can maintain ride height when towing my motorcycle.

These should be fitted as standard to some weights of motorhomes, they are that good!

Barry


----------

